# Happy 3rd Birthday to my Gunner!



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

I can't believe he's three today. Where does the time go?
I'll be going shopping today to get him a few presents and will take some updated pictures later.

Baby Gunner @ 7 weeks old:









First day home:









First birthday:









Second birthday:









A few days ago:


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Happy Birthday handsome man!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Happy Birthday Gunner!!!! (insert horrible singing voice here) and many moooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Krystal, you sounded right on key to my ears!

Gunner, what a cutie pie as a pup!! And so handsome now...

I hope your mom goes nuts at the pet store and buys you one of everything!!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

Happy Birthday from Gunnar and Cass! 
Enjoy your day and get LOTS of good stuff.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Happy Birthday Gunner!!! Hope you have a fun filled day chasing balls and lots of treats.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks everyone! 

Unfortunately, there will be no ball chasing today. He still is on restricted activity from his leg injury.
But don't you worry, he'll be spoiled rotten today!! 
And I'm sure tonight a special treat of ice cream from DQ will make him happy too.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Happy, happy Birthday!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Happy Birthday Gunner!


----------



## Sunstreaked (Oct 26, 2010)

Happy Birthday! Such a gorgeous boy!


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Happy B-day you handsome boy!


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Just a "little" something I got him today!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Hey handsome, have a happy birthday and hope that you have many, many more.


----------

